# Trigger fish antics



## perculus (Jan 26, 2007)

I just got a picaso trigger 4 hrs ago. He is simply adorable and is 1 1/2 inches (too cute)
My problem is my tank is so cloudy and full of silt it's ridiculous. The little guy has been picking at the rocks and realeases sand through his gills.

Will this behavior calm down after a while? He did not have much to play with at the shop maybe he is just having fun?
Can this silt be harmful to the tank?

Poor miniatus look so confused  He's like wtf what's that thing in my tank!!! I'd better puff up at him!!


----------



## perculus (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry more like the fish is 2 1/2 inches. just can't get inches right.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is what you should expect from a Trigger. Just normal, every day behavior. It will only get worse as he settles in.


----------

